

The Art Of Braid: Creating A Visual Identity For An Unusual Game - dhotson
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3753/the_art_of_braid_creating_a_.php

======
marcelvr
The artwork in Braid is amazing. I like how the article shows Braid's
graphical roots and how it has evolved from there. Great insight into the
process.

David Hellman (the graphic designer behind Braid) has more Art of Braid
articles on his blog at <http://www.davidhellman.net/blog/category/art-of-
braid/>

------
davi
"reluctantly compromising perfectionism" -- an interesting notion, from last
paragraph on last page.

